# Jitzy and Joeybear pile on!



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

As most of you know I have moved to a underground bunker to protect my family and myself. It seems that it was a wise decision as bombs continue to rain down on me! Jitzy and JoeyBear launched senseless attacks on me for no reason what-so-ever! I ask you all please stop the madness!

Jitzy bombed me with-
4- assorted Oliva series O maduros
1- Oliva cloth band series O, ( has to be an old one)
1- Comacho 1962
1- E.O. 601 red label
1- Arturo Fuente King B!
1- Partagas ISOM

JoeyBear bombed me with-
1-Macanudo Crystal Cafe
1- Gran Habano #3
1- 5 Vegas A
1- Gurkha Legend
1- Camacho
1- Monte Cristo #50
1- CAO Gold

I greatly appreciate the smokes y'all, and remember "No good deed goes unpunished"

My wife also bought me a xikar cutter today, I have been trying to trade some Kinky Friedman's for one but I guess they are pretty popular cutters!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Go Go Jitzy and Joe!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

wish I had known,I posted under trades ,I had an Xikar for Kinky's.Oh well maybe next time


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

BTW Great smokes,bring the pain to Chubz :lol:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

happy1 said:


> wish I had known,I posted under trades ,I had an Xikar for Kinky's.Oh well maybe next time


Man I am yanking your chain, you got some kinky's on th:biggrin:e way!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow.nice


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! So there's been a Jitzy-Bear sighting in the DFW area! Everyone better be on the lookout! Nice hitz fellas.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

enjoy chubz and that was the punishment for a good deed:biggrin:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

it must be rough to be the chubz these days. you can't hit your mailbox without getting smacked. the past month has been really entertaining to see you get bomb after freaking bomb. kinda funny though i have not heard you waive the white flag yet. you ready to tap out chubz? what is your plan of attack? subtle or overt?


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> it must be rough to be the chubz these days. you can't hit your mailbox without getting smacked. the past month has been really entertaining to see you get bomb after freaking bomb. kinda funny though i have not heard you waive the white flag yet. you ready to tap out chubz? what is your plan of attack? subtle or overt?


Tappin, Tappin, Tappin, Tappin!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

that king b is a great one. the construction on those have one of the best feels of the entire cigar industry. make sure to save that for a good night chubz.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

and they keep rolling in
its good to see a man get what he deserves
and top notch smokes ta boot


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Tappin, Tappin, Tappin, Tappin!


:lol: You so funny!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice going guys! The bombs just keep droppin' on poor Mitch - I LOVE IT!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Had to bomb the guy who could easily be my body-double :biggrin: 

Don't start a war that'll make ya shake in yer skirt


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit, Sit on that King B for a while its amazing how mutch better they get with age.


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome hit!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

that chubz sure deserves what he is getting


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Poor Chubz! They just keep beatin' ya down!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Great hit guys!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

An Original Serie O!!!!

MAN THAT IS A GIFT...There are VERY few of these left in the world...I only have 1...

Thats not an O Bold...that is the Original O...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Mitch you are correct when you say "No Good Deed Goes Unpunished"--Nice Hit you guys and to a well deserving BOTL___Peace!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very sweet, and getting hit by the wife too, awesome!


----------



## lenivar-cl (Dec 2, 2007)

:arghhhh:Carefull with the Xikar don't let it fall it will brake in three peaces. Sorry my just dit.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely great hit on a deserving BOTL. That orignial Serie O is frickin' awesome. What a bomb!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Absolutely great hit on a deserving BOTL. That orignial Serie O is frickin' awesome. What a bomb!


I had a couple of them from a few years ago but that was the last of the red labels I think I have a couple of the blue labels left though


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great hit!! The Oliva 'O' is an awesome smoke


----------

